# A beginner 2x2 method



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2021)

I devised a method for beginners to solve the 2x2 without having to learn many algs. The method consist in intuitive moves and just one trigger and one simple and finger-tricky EG alg.

*My intention here is not to teach an advanced method to someone that can already solve the 3x3, but spread a simple way of solving the 2x2 for kids or people that have trouble memorizing complicated algs and methods and just want the cube solved without worrying about times. Obviously, it can be extended to an advanced method afterwards.*

_*TL;DR* Teach your kids, friends or anyone else you know this simplified 2x2 method and make them have the joy of solving their first puzzle!_

-Tutorial-

Algs used:

EG alg: (*R U' R') (L' U L) (R U' R')*
Sexy move: *R U R' U'*

- Step 1: Make a side

Intuitive, choose a color that is almost solved if possible

- Step 2: Permute bottom side

*| When you apply the EG alg you swap two corners in the bottom layer*
2.1. Skip this step if the bottom layer is solid
2.2. If you have just one bar, *put the bar in the back* and apply the EG alg
2.3. If you have no bars apply the EG alg and go to step 2.2

_(For step 2.3 you can alternatively apply this simple alg: R2 F2 R2)_

- Step 3: Orient the opposite side

First things first, you have to know which color is the "opposite side". To find this, identify the color that appears 4 times in the opposite layer. That color is the one that must be oriented

Put the layer that must be oriented facing down, and use the *sexy move* to point down every wrong corner in the front/right position

_*How to:*_

*| Every two sexy moves applied change the orientation of the front/right corner clockwise.*
After you correct one, do D moves to place another bad corner in the front/right position
Do it until all bottom corners are facing down.

- Step 4: Permute the last layer

Having one layer and the opposite side done, you have to *permute the last layer*. To make this *put the solid layer facing up*
4.1. If you have just one bar, *put it the bar in the left*, apply the EG move, *do a D turn*, and apply EG move again
4.2. If you have no bars, apply EG move, do a D2 and apply EG move again.

- Step 5: Make the last move to align both layers if necessary and...

Congratulations, you're done!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 3, 2021)

I feel like that is harder than just Sune+Niklas


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2021)

IMHO it's more visual to find bars and bad corners than to determine the permutation of unoriented corners


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

I like how people have just started completely disregarding the New Method thread.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I like how people have just started completely disregarding the New Method thread.


I'm glad you liked


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

This is pretty cool! I've been considering the best way to teach 2x2 to a noob, and this seems like a good way


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'm glad you liked


I didn’t say I didn’t like it (I’m guessing that was sarcasm, correct me if I’m wrong), I just said that you shouldn’t make a completely new thread for it.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I like how people have just started completely disregarding the New Method thread.


Well, I think perhaps this being a *2x2x2* _beginner_ method, it may be better not in that thread. Because beginners are going to be totally confused reading that thread. (With all of the acronyms. Yeah, I can see that the OP used acroymns, so I get your point in that regard.)

Maybe mega "beginner method threads" should be created where the rules are to not assume that the readers know any subsets -- and where all algs are linked to alg.cubing.net so that the audience doesn't get confused with notation. And a beginner method thread for every cube size 2x2x2 through 7x7x7. (Yeah, I know after solving a 3x3x3 and 4x4x4, you can solve any nxnxn with the help of the Niklas for the last two centers, but a big percentage of young cubers don't think that way.)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 3, 2021)

I like this method. The EG alg is pretty easy to teach/learn, and sexy is also very short. I'll definitely keep this in mind if I happen to meet a small child or other simple creatures.



BenChristman1 said:


> I didn’t say I didn’t like it (I’m guessing that was sarcasm, correct me if I’m wrong), I just said that you shouldn’t make a completely new thread for it.


I am 100% sure that was sarcastic.

This is the presentation of a complete method. The New Method Ideas thread is fantastic and I agree with you that at least 90% of people who most threads about methods deserve to just be merged into that thread. However, this isn't an idea for development and I feel does belong in this sub forum as a simple guide to teach people how to solve 2x2.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 3, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Well, I think perhaps this being a *2x2x2* _beginner_ method, it may be better not in that thread. Because beginners are going to be totally confused reading that thread. (With all of the acronyms. Yeah, I can see that the OP used acroymns, so I get your point in that regard.)



I'm pretty sure this is less of a tutorial and more of an outline of a method for people to teach to beginners. (this isn't for beginners, it's for cubers to teach to beginners)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

ProStar said:


> I'm pretty sure this is less of a tutorial and more of an outline of a method for people to teach to beginners. (this isn't for beginners, it's for cubers to teach to beginners)


That’s what I was thinking, especially because of the TL;DR:


Filipe Teixeira said:


> _*TL;DR* Teach your kids, friends or anyone else you know this simplified 2x2 method and make them have the joy of solving their first puzzle!_


I guarantee that at least 99.9% of people on the forums already know how to solve a cube, so there’s really no point to directly teach someone here how to solve it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2021)

Wow guys let's calm down

I'd be happy if this wouldn't be merged with the "new method" thread... I think the "how-to and tutorials" section is here for a reason, I tought it would be easy to find my "how-to and tutorial" here and even if there is a new method thread, there are other method tutorials in this section that were not merged with the mega thread. So I don't se the fuss to merge the threads, I think I'm not doing any major harm to the forums by allocating memory on the database on a different thread.

And thanks for the support by who made compliments, I put my time an effort into writing this thread, and I'm glad you guys appreciated


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 3, 2021)

I guarantee that at least 99.9% of people on the forums already know how to solve a cube, so there’s really no point to directly teach someone here how to solve it.
[/QUOTE]
you can teach non cubers if they have a 2x2 lying around


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> you can teach non cubers if they have a 2x2 lying around


I don’t understand what you’re trying to say here. Obviously, you can teach anybody if they have a 2x2. There’s no reason that you should have quoted my post there.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 3, 2021)

how on this good earth did a thread about teaching beginners 2x2 turn into a war


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> how on this good earth did a thread about teaching beginners 2x2 turn into a war


Because this should be in the New Method thread. The OP said that this method is meant not for people on the forums, but for people on the forums to teach other people.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Because this should be in the New Method thread. The OP said that this method is meant not for people on the forums, but for people on the forums to teach other people.


Would you please explain why aren't you posting how these threads should be merged with the new method thread?









K4


OMG ITS HERE So I've been working on this on and off for a few weeks now. Basically, this is the third revision of the site. I've learnt a lot of neat tricks since I made the last one, and picked up some nice techniques. I looked at the old site a while back and just decided to completely redo...




www.speedsolving.com












BH Tutorial


This is an in-progress tutorial for BH. BH Tutorial by Brian Yu Version 1.5 Consists of both written tutorial and video SECTION 1. CORNERS PART 1 - INTRODUCTION This tutorial is meant to allow you to solve corners without memorizing 378 algorithms, one for each case. It will allow you to...




www.speedsolving.com












Square-1 Yoyleberry Method


I found this method just searching around the wiki a few days ago and I thought that it was very interesting. It was created by Cary Huang (Cube Roll on YouTube) and he made a video explanation of it as well here: It is pretty much based on the fact that when a square-1 is not in cubeshape, you...




www.speedsolving.com












Waterman Speedsolving method tutorial


I've made a waterman method tutorial. I might also make a doc explaining the method if I have time. My video tutorial : More example solves : Doc tutorial : coming soon I would recomment you watch the tutorial first, then the example solves. Woody does some advanced stuff for first layer...




www.speedsolving.com





and so on

if you can't explain please stop being a forum nazi


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Would you please explain why aren't you posting how these threads should be merged with the new method thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because 2 of them are dead, one of them was dead then got revived a couple months ago, and one of them was posted before I was active on the forums.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 3, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I guarantee that at least 99.9% of people on the forums already know how to solve a cube, so there’s really no point to *directly *teach someone here how to solve it.


A large percentage of people who view these threads are _not_ members. (FYI).

And last I checked, you are *not* a mod. And you have only been a member here for a little over a year. So *don't* act like you own the place. (I'm sorry, being a post whore and choosing to host the forum awards doesn't give you the right to be a bully.) You said your peace. Let the mods decide what to do. If they haven't moved this to that mega thread, maybe it's because they disagree with you?


----------



## qwr (Jan 3, 2021)

I disagree in general with moving new concepts like these into a megathread because I believe each method should have its own discussion thread to keep things organized. Also if it is popular then it gets bumped to the top. Megathreads should be for short posts and stuff that isn't new at all (ex. 100th variant of belt method)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> A large percentage of people who view these threads are _not_ members. (FYI).


That’s a fair point, I didn’t think of that at the time of writing.


Christopher Mowla said:


> And last I checked, you are *not* a mod. And you have only been a member here for a little over a year. So *don't* act like you own the place. (I'm sorry, being a post whore and choosing to host the forum awards doesn't give you the right to be a bully.)


Yes, I’m not a mod, yes I’ve only been here for a year, but why do you think that I act like I own anything? And the Forum Awards don’t have anything to do with this. I didn’t _have_ to do it, but I helped ProStar because I wanted to do a good thing for the community.

Also, I’m not bullying anybody. From Dictionary.com:


Spoiler



a blustering, mean, or predatory person who, from a perceived position of relative power, intimidates, abuses, harasses, or coerces people, especially those considered unlikely to defend themselves


As far as I can see I’m have no power, I’m not trying to intimidate anybody, and I’m not abusing, harassing, or coercing anybody. I’m just a person giving my opinion.


Christopher Mowla said:


> You said your peace. Let the mods decide what to do. If they haven't moved this to that mega thread, maybe it's because they disagree with you?


Obviously, they do disagree, but I’m just saying my *piece*, and hoping that people see my point of view.

I am also going to add a snippet from the Forum Rules:


Spoiler




Posts that insult another member or his/her background, religion, etc.



I do feel slightly insulted by the fact that you said, and I quote, “So *don't* act like you own the place.” No matter what I do, whether it’s good or bad in your eyes, or anybody else’s, for that matter, is what I think is best for the community, so *don’t* try to make me look like the bad guy trying to dictate everybody else.


----------



## qwr (Jan 4, 2021)

The nice to fingertrick alg for swapping two bottom front corners is R' F R2 U' R2 F R. However that isn't relevant for beginners and I agree your alg is easier to remember. 

My general purpose cuboid swap top front corners alg is A U A U2, where A is the PBL algorithm (R2 D' R2 D)2 R2. It's somewhat easy to remember but probably a lot more for me since I came up with it myself.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 4, 2021)

You can use this for the EG alg instead:
R U' R2 F R2 U' R'. It's 6 moves and it's faster.
Breaking it down:
R U' R' (take the corner out)
R' F R (put it into the other slot)
R U' R' (put the other corner in)
Cancel moves and you get the alg abovementioned.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 4, 2021)

I changed the EG alg to something more ergonomic

Before: R U R' L' U' L R U R'
Now: R U' R' L' U L R U' R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 4, 2021)

Interesting way of approaching 2x2 solving, R U' S' M U M' S R' .


----------



## Scollier (Jan 4, 2021)

Here is my beginner way of solving the 2x2. I taught it to my younger brother, and he can solve it in about 30-40 seconds or so. It requires eight moves consisting of two algorithms: (R U R' U') and (L’ U’ L U) which I call the right hand algorithm and the left hand algorithm. Here is how the method works.

*1. Solve the first layer.*

I usually teach this method starting with white, as it is what most solvers start on and is pretty easy to recognize. You first find any white piece. You hold that on the bottom. Then, you find another white corner than can go next to your bottom white corner. Hold the other white corner over the slot, and do the right hand algorithm until the white piece faces the bottom and creates a solved bar. Do this with the other two white pieces until you have a fully solved white layer. This is pretty easy to learn and I am not the first to invent it. 

*2. Align the top corners.*

How this step works is you first find two yellow corners that are aligned. For example, a corner that is aligned would be a yellow corner that is between the blue and red "centers" (in this case to find the color of the center use the colors on the sides of the first white layers). The corner does not necessarily need to be solved (that is yellow facing up in the correct orientation) but rather can be in any twisted corner state (so three possible permutations). You may need to do U moves to find two yellow corners are in place next to their "centers." You will either have 2 or all 4 corners aligned. If you have all 4 corners aligned, this step is completed, but if you only have two corners aligned, you must align the next two. You may either have two opposite corners correct and two other opposite corners that need to swap, or you may have two adjacent corners correct, and two adjacent corners that need to swap. For more advanced solvers, you could easily solve the adjacent swap with the Y perm and the opposite swap with the T perm, but to keep this beginner friendly, this is what you do. 

For opposite corners: hold the two correct corners in a bar on the left, and the corners that need to swap in a bar on the right. Then execute this algorithm 3(R U R' U') y 3(L' U' L U). (So do the right hand algorithm 3 times, rotate, and do the left hand algorithm 3 times on that same bar.) This aligns all the corners. 

For adjacent corners: this is very similar to swapping opposite corners but includes one more step. First, just do the swapping algorithm from anywhere 3(R U R' U') y 3(L' U' L U). Then, after executing this, you will find that you have two opposite corners that need to be aligned. You know what to do from here, just follow the same procedure for aligning opposite corners. 

*Permutate Yellow Corners (Solve the Cube):*

To finally solve the cube you rotate upside down so that white is on top (x2). Hold an unsolved yellow corner on your right (by unsolved I mean a corner that is not permutated correctly, e.g. without yellow facing the top/bottom. Do the right hand algorithm (R U R' U') as many times as it takes until the yellow corner goes into the bottom. This will mess up the rest of the cube, but do not worry, it will solve in the end. Then, do a D move (DO NOT ROTATE THE CUBE) to bring another unsolved yellow corner to the right. Do the right hand algorithm again until you solve the corner. Do this will all of your corners until your yellow face is solved. If you have completed this step correctly, your 2x2 cube should be solved. Do an AUF if necessary.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 4, 2021)

This is my beginner 2x2x2 solution (extracted from my 3x3x3 one from 2019.)

*Notes*:

If *you have never solved a Rubik’s Cube (of any size) before*, this solution is for you. (This solution can be even for the youngest of cubers!)
The purpose of this solution is to get you acquainted with following cube solving instructions and to gain _confidence_ that you _*can*_ use instructions to solve a 2x2x2.
If at any point the cube becomes solved, of course, *STOP*. But if some corner is solved which the solution did not aim to solve, *ignore* it. Follow the instructions, even if it messes it up!)
(_Note to instructor_: Notice that all move sequences *DO NOT* have any cube rotations or F and B moves. This is to allow the beginner to not get confused. Point being, when they get to the OCLL step, select algorithms which are of the same form (for consistency).)

Assuming the 2x2x2 has the Rubik's color scheme,

*Top-Layer*

*1st Corner*​Turn the cube around until the white-orange-blue corner is in the back-top-right.​​*2nd Corner*​Repeat L' R' D L2 R D' L' (6 times max) until the white-blue-red corner is in its solved location (whether it's twisted correctly OR NOT).​If it is not twisted correctly,​Repeat R' D R D' R' D R (2 times max) until it is twisted correctly.​​*3rd Corner*​Repeat L' D L2 D' L' D (5 times max) until the white-red-green corner is in its solved location (whether it's twisted correctly OR NOT).​If it is not twisted correctly,​Repeat U' R' D R D' R' D R U (2 times max) until it is twisted correctly.​​*4th Corner*​Repeat L' D L D (4 times max) until the white-green-red corner is in its solved location (whether it's twisted correctly OR NOT).​If it is not twisted correctly,​Repeat U2 R' D R D' R' D R U2 (2 times max) until it is twisted correctly.​ 
*Bottom-Layer*

Turn the cube upside down so that it is now the bottom-half of the cube that's complete.
Apply the appropriate OCLL algorithm to make the top face yellow.
Turn the cube so that the red face is in front (and of course yellow is top).
*5th Corner*​Rotate the top (yellow) face until the yellow-green-red (top-right-front) corner is completely solved.​​*6th Corner*​Repeat the sequence R U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' R' (2 times max) until the yellow-red-blue (top-front-left) corner is completely solved.​​*7th and 8th (Top-Back) Corners*​If the cube isn't solved already, do the following sequence ONCE to complete the cube.​R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U'​


----------



## Scollier (Jan 4, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> This is my beginner 2x2x2 solution (extracted from my 3x3x3 one from 2019.)
> 
> *Notes*:
> 
> ...



This is a good beginners method, and it would be easy to learn step by step by just executing that algs that are printed. But for memory, it would take a decent amount of time to memorize the algorithms, and so, with that being said, it would be difficult for a beginner to memorize all of those algs without having any past cubing experience and no triggers to help. But still, I really like your idea!


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 4, 2021)

Scollier said:


> This is a good beginners method, and it would be easy to learn step by step by just executing that algs that are printed. But for memory, it would take a decent amount of time to memorize the algorithms, and so, with that being said, it would be difficult for a beginner to memorize all of those algs without having any past cubing experience and no triggers to help. But still, I really like your idea!


Thanks!

Yes. The purpose of this solution is (as I've stated):


Christopher Mowla said:


> The purpose of this solution is to get you acquainted with following cube solving instructions and to gain _confidence_ that you _*can*_ use instructions to solve a 2x2x2.



Basically, it's to just get them to solve the cube "without much commitment". As soon as they become *annoyed* (lose their fascination with) the solution and want to solve it by memory (and faster), then sure, other methods should be learned at that time.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Feb 24, 2021)

Last night I made a video tutorial of the method I was talking about in the post quoted from below.


Christopher Mowla said:


> This is my beginner 2x2x2 solution (extracted from my 3x3x3 one from 2019.)


I used symbolic (rather than letter) notation in the video, and I only used R, R', R2, L, L', L2, U, U', U2, and D, D', and D2 moves. (No cube rotations except for "solving the first top corner" and for turning the cube upside down when the first layer was complete.)

If anyone liked the idea of my method and would like to try it out with newcomers, well now you have a way to test its effectiveness with no expense from your end! (Or if you are a guest to this forum and don't know how to solve a cube, in my humble opinion, I think this is the video for you to get started!)


----------



## Scollier (Feb 24, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Last night I made a video tutorial of the method I was talking about in the post quoted from below.
> I used symbolic (rather than letter) notation in the video, and I only used R, R', R2, L, L', L2, U, U', U2, and D, D', and D2 moves. (No cube rotations except for "solving the first top corner" and for turning the cube upside down when the first layer was complete.)
> 
> If anyone liked the idea of my method and would like to try it out with newcomers, well now you have a way to test its effectiveness with no expense from your end! (Or if you are a guest to this forum and don't know how to solve a cube, in my humble opinion, I think this is the video for you to get started!)



I like how you used a virtual cube to teach. I never thought of doing that before, and now that I think of it, it's much easier to see, without lighting issues and your hands getting in the way, and it's much more hi-def. Nice video!


----------



## qwr (Feb 25, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I changed the EG alg to something more ergonomic
> 
> Before: R U R' L' U' L R U R'
> Now: R U' R' L' U L R U' R'



not as ergonomic as R' F R2 U' R2 F R 
doesn't even feel like 7 moves


----------

